

Ask HN: Where is the fastest Internet connection in India? - discordance

I work with video and am struggling to find a fast enough connection to upload my videos to clients. Out of interest, i&#x27;m curious as to what the fastest connections are in India. Universities? Business parks? Anyone care to share?
======
psibi
Depends primarily upon the region you live. Even though, I live in Chennai, I
cannot even get a broadband connection on the area where I reside.

Hyderabad's beem provides upto 25 Mbps of speed. (
[http://www.beamtele.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=ar...](http://www.beamtele.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=149&Itemid=104)
)

~~~
sn0v
Just out of curiosity, which area do you live in?

~~~
psibi
Madambakkam area. ( Comes near Medavakkam area.) They have a BSNL office
there. But they aren't giving any new connections since their capacity is
"full".

------
gopalv
The trouble is that all of the bandwidth available on ads is downstream
bandwidth. And what you care about seems to be upstream bandwidth.

Airtel, Reliance and ACT all have approx 1Mbit/s upstream for their most
expensive plans.

The last office I worked in skipped a layer & had an MPLS connection to the US
premises.

------
sn0v
I've witnessed speeds up to 6 MBps down (i.e. 48 Mbps) at IIT Madras on a
wired connection.

~~~
venkasub
AFAIK, IITM had the best speeds even 7 years back!

------
sylruesoe
IIT Kanpur has great speeds. You can go upto 100 Mbps at times

